# [SSD] formatage/partitionnement/migration de gentoo

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir ce disque dur SSD http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/56312-Vertex_2_50_Go.html

et il faut que je copie ma gentoo dessus et donc plusieurs questions se posent :

Quels système de fichier supportent le TRIM ? lequel utilisé ? (appariement ext4, je suis en xfs actuellement)

Comment bien partition le disk ? il y a t il un alignement à respecter ? quel taille de cluster ? quelles options ?

Quel est la bonne commande pour copier une gentoo d'un disque à un autre ? avec rsync sûrement...

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

Je doute que changer les options des FS communs changent quoique ce soit. Ces FS ont été conçus pour les disques durs classiques (ça prend en compte les particularités: plateaux, têtes ...)

Amha tu peux y aller les yeux fermés avec n'importe FS sur un SSD vu que c'est à accès direct.

Les FS dédiés à ce genre de disque c'est UbiFS, LogFS des trucs du genre... Je sais pas si il y en a qui les utilisent ici.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

non faut un FS qui support le TRIM déjà http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM_%28commande_SSD%29#La_commande_TRIM

apparu dans le kernel 2.6.33...

apperement c'est le cas pour EXT4 et pas pour xfs.

Qui a une gentoo sur SSD et pourrait partager ses connaissances ? SVP

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous êtes sûr que le filesystem a quelque chose à voir avec le support de TRIM?

Faudrait relire les articles qui vont bien sur anandtech, mais il me semble que non.

Il s'agit d'une suivi des blocs du périphérique, pas du filesystem.

Enfin je peux me tromper.

--

edit: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738/10

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il s'agit d'une suivi des blocs du périphérique, pas du filesystem.
> 
> 

 

Le FS doit annoncer au contrôleur qu'il efface bien les blocs en entiers et non juste l'inoeud et le contrôleur balance le trim, un truc du genre. 

C'est un peu le bordel à ce sujet certains disent noir, d'autres blancs et on trouve même du gris.

Mais sinon j'ai vu passer des patchs XFS pour supporter ça. Et j'ai aussi lu que le support sous nux était pas encore au top (genre il envoie la commande pas bloc unique plutôt que de grouper en cas de blocs contigüe)

Ça a pas l'air non plus "mandatory" ce support maintenant je veux dire, c'est encore trop récent. Autant continuer comme à son habitude et profiter du truc à l'occasion des mises à jour, c'est tout.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ce post là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6187612.html#6187612

donne l'option a passer a ext4 en montant le SSD

----------

## Biloute

Trés bonne question. Ca m'intéresse aussi d'avoir un SSD.

Mefie toi tout de même avec gentoo, la compilation et les sync demandent beaucoup de r/w ce qui use le media

Dans les fs, il y a BTRFS qui possède l'option SSD : Soit il le détecte automatiquement soit tu as l'option

```
mount -o ssd
```

----------

## Poussin

Perso, je crois que je repousserai l'utilisation du SSD tant que faire se peut :s

Ca ne m'enchante pas trop cette "usure" due aux cycles r/w limités. Surtout sous gentoo avec pas mal de tout ça (cache de portage, sync ...) (ok on peut mettre le cache en tmpfs mais bon) Vive les bons vieux grateurs :p

----------

## castor_fou

bonjour NEOxAKIRA

peux-tu partager ton retour d'expérience sur ce disque SSD et surtout son comportement sous Gentoo ?

Est-ce que ça t'a changé la vie ? Est-ce vraiment plus rapide ? Finalement quelle config FS as-tu choisi ?

merci à toi

----------

## Tony Clifton

Etant moi-même possesseur d'un SSD, ce post m'intéresse grandement.

Pour l'instant j'utilise du reiserfs sur mon SSD sans aucune option d'optimisation sur le FS (et du noop au niveau de l'I/O scheduler) et effectivement je ressens de plus en plus de lenteur (ex: mon PC se fige quand je décharge la carte mémoire de mon appareil photo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Je viens de faire quelques recherche sur le TRIM dans le 2.6.33 et apparement ça concerne libata mais il serait désactivé par défaut (http://linuxfr.org/comments/1108287.html#1108287).

Ayant préparé une install toute fraiche ce week-end je crois que je vais essayer de l'ext4 aujourd'hui.

Petite question est-que GRUB support l'ext4 ou il me faut une partition boot (en ext2) ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

oui grub 0.97-r9 (derniere version stable dans portage) supporte ext4

j'ai juste fait une partition en ext4 mais j'ai du merdé quelque part (niveau d'alignement )

car j'ai qu'un debit de de 185mo/s est lecture...

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sdf

/dev/sdf:

 Timing cached reads:   10766 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5395.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  558 MB in  3.00 seconds = 185.85 MB/sec
```

avant de formater j'avais eu 250Mo/sec ce qui est plus proche des 285Mo/sec théorique annoncé...

j'ai aussi choisi EXT4 car c'est le seul FS a supporté le TRIM sans patch apperement, mais je sais pas si le TRIM est bien activé chez moi, si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

et comment tester la vitesse d'écriture et de lecture du disque dur ?

sinon avec un SSD la vitesse se voit au niveau d'un find ou locate et d'un eix-update, ou on a pas le temps de voir déffiler le texte... et où on entend pu le disque dur gratter...

----------

## Poussin

A quoi ça sert de l'ext4 pour la partition boot qui pourrait ne même pas être montée? (et donc, pas d'écriture, du coup pas besoin de journal). Une ext2 sera plus efficace non?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'ai tout mit dans le même partition (car je comprenais rien au problème d'alignement de partition du SSD pour pas perdre en performance),

et ext2 supporte pas le TRIM

et pour le bien de mon SSD il faut du TRIM

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> A quoi ça sert de l'ext4 pour la partition boot qui pourrait ne même pas être montée? (et donc, pas d'écriture, du coup pas besoin de journal). Une ext2 sera plus efficace non?

 

Tout simplement parceque si je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir une partition boot, je n'en crée pas.

----------

## Poussin

Ca me conforte dans mon idée... pas de SSD chez moi ^^

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ca me conforte dans mon idée... pas de SSD chez moi ^^

 

c'est à dire ?

plusieurs partitions sur un seul disque ça peut être considéré comme inutile et/ou source de problèmes...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   A quoi ça sert de l'ext4 pour la partition boot qui pourrait ne même pas être montée? (et donc, pas d'écriture, du coup pas besoin de journal). Une ext2 sera plus efficace non? 
> 
> Tout simplement parceque si je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir une partition boot, je n'en crée pas.

 

http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2010/04/22/useless-legacies

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ca me conforte dans mon idée... pas de SSD chez moi ^^

 

Personnellement, malgré les problèmes que je rencontre avec mon SSD à chaque fois que l'idée d'envisager de remettre mon ancien disque dur dans mon portable traverse mon esprit, un grand NON s'en suit immédiatement. Je crois que je ne pourrais pas quitté un portable où l'élément qui fait le plus de bruit est la mémoire vive.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

quels problèmes ?

moi j'ai eu aucun problème pour l'instant, j'ai juste pas les performances annoncées, mais c'est le cas avec tout le matos informatique...

PS:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?72581-Vertex-2-50-Gig-M15x-et-mauvais-Bench&p=515248&viewfull=1#post515248

un post sur le forum du support OCZ où j'ai posté...

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> quels problèmes ?
> 
> moi j'ai eu aucun problème pour l'instant, j'ai juste pas les performances annoncées, mais c'est le cas avec tout le matos informatique...
> 
> PS:
> ...

 

* Le problème de lenteur nottament quand je décharge mon APN (on verra après le changement de FS) ;

* Ces derniers temps quelques soucis de stabilité (je l'ai depuis le mois de décembre) : le disque est passé en read-only tout seul, le bios n'arrive pas à le détecté et reste figé ou encore le noyau qui ne se charge pas et affiche plusieurs erreurs disque. Mais sans aucune perte de données (cependant je n'ai aucune donnée importante sur mon SSD) probablement lié à un problème de faux-contact car après un démontage / re-montage du disque les problèmes étaient résolus (j'avais déjà rencontré un de ces symptômes lors du premier montage).

----------

## guilc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> quels problèmes ?
> 
> moi j'ai eu aucun problème pour l'instant, j'ai juste pas les performances annoncées, mais c'est le cas avec tout le matos informatique...
> 
> PS:
> ...

 

Je vote problème d'alignement. Problème courant avec toute sortes de devices flash (baladeurs, sdcard, etc...)

Partitions correctement alignées == perf++ sur du flash.

Remède :

- fdisk récent (util-linux 2.17.2)

- repartitionner en mode "moderne" : fdisk -c -u /dev/sdX

Pour les disques en blocs de 4k c'est pareil, il FAUT partitionner de cette manière aussi, afin que les blocs soient correctement alignés.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

me faudrait un guide détaillé, pas à pas, spécialement pour mon disque dur, pour faire une seul partition et quelle soit bien alignées

moi je comprend pas grand chose...

----------

## guilc

bah rien de spécial, 

```
fdisk -c -u /dev/sda

n

p

1

enter

enter

t

83

w

```

C'est juste que les options "-u -c" font que fdisk gère correctement les alignements (mais ça marche pas sur les OS trop vieux, genre W95 et compagnie qui ont besoin de compatibilité DOS, mais on s'en tape)

[EDIT]

En fait, c'est minimum 2.17.1 : http://old.nabble.com/-ANNOUNCE--util-linux-ng-v2.17.1-td27685302.html

Possibilité de désactiver le mode compatible DOS

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remède :
> 
> - fdisk récent (util-linux 2.17.2)
> ...

 

Je le note, c'est le genre de question qui se pose aussi lors des créations d'array RAID harware...

Merci pour l'info.

(pour ceux que ça interesse et qui n'ont pas cette version d'installée, la manpage: http://www.sfr-fresh.com/linux/misc/util-linux-ng-2.17.2.tar.gz:a/util-linux-ng-2.17.2/fdisk/fdisk.8)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```
-u <size>                 give sizes in sectors instead of cylinders
```

si on precise pas de taille, il se passe quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Il propose le maximum

----------

## oxomichael

Pour des options sur le ext4 et les ssd, il faut peut être aller voir sur le blog de la personne qui développe le EXT4

http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/

Et plus particulièrement 

http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/

http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/02/22/should-filesystems-be-optimized-for-ssds/

http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/02/20/aligning-filesystems-to-an-ssds-erase-block-size/

Si vous arrivez à faire un guide en fonction des différents SSDs alors je pense que ça peut intéresser du monde

Et j'ai aussi trouver ceci 

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?54379-Linux-Tips-tweaks-and-alignment&highlight=linux

----------

## Tony Clifton

Après une mise à jours du firmware du disque dur (qui ne supportait pas le TRIM), une réinstall et un beau "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda".

Je peux dire (après 2 jours de tests) que mon PC fonctionne beaucoup mieux, le TRIM a l'air de fonctionner ; il ne reste donc plus qu'à voir ce que ça donnera dans 6 mois.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon je crois que j'ai un problème

fstab :

```
/dev/sdf1     /               ext4            noatime,discard,defaults                   0 1
```

```
# mount

/dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered,discard)
```

et après un : mount -oremount /dev/sdf1

j'ai

```
# mount

/dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,noatime,discard)
```

que faire ? pourquoi mon disk est pas monté en ext4 ?

EDIT:

```
mkfs.ext4 -b 4096 -E stride=32 /dev/sdf1
```

est ce la commande qui va bien pour formater mon SSD en EXT4 ?

(j'ai du utiliser ça)

----------

## Tony Clifton

Je vais te poser une question très bête : as-tu bien configuré ton noyau avec le support de l'ext4 (en dur) ?

 EDIT : Désolé mais c'est la seule idée qui me passe par la tête

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

lol oui oui

j'ai résolu le problème de montage de la partition en ajoutant rootfstype=ext4 à la ligne kernel dans grub

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Repartitionnage en cours :

```
# fdisk -c -u /dev/sdf

Commande (m pour l'aide): p

Disque /dev/sdf: 50.0 Go, 50020540416 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 6081 cylindres, total 97696368 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0xe7a86278

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

Commande (m pour l'aide): d

Aucune partition n'est définie pour l'instant!

Commande (m pour l'aide): n

Commande d'action

   e   étendue

   p   partition primaire (1-4)

p

Numéro de partition (1-4): 1

Premier secteur (2048-97696367, par défaut 2048): 

Utilisation de la valeur par défaut 2048

Dernier secteur, +secteurs or +taille{K,M,G} (2048-97696367, par défaut 97696367): 

Utilisation de la valeur par défaut 97696367

Commande (m pour l'aide): t

Partition sélectionnée 1

Code Hexa (taper L pour lister les codes): L

 0  Vide            24  NEC DOS         81  Minix / Linux a bf  Solaris        

 1  FAT12           39  Plan 9          82  Linux swap / So c1  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 2  XENIX root      3c  PartitionMagic  83  Linux           c4  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 3  XENIX usr       40  Venix 80286     84  OS/2 cachée di c6  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 4  FAT16 <32M      41  PPC PReP Boot   85  Linux étendue  c7  Syrinx         

 5  Etendue         42  SFS             86  NTFS volume set da  Non-FS data    

 6  FAT16           4d  QNX4.x          87  NTFS volume set db  CP/M / CTOS / .

 7  HPFS/NTFS       4e  QNX4.x 2nd part 88  Linux plaintext de  Dell Utility   

 8  AIX             4f  QNX4.x 3rd part 8e  Linux LVM       df  BootIt         

 9  AIX amorçable  50  OnTrack DM      93  Amoeba          e1  DOS access     

 a  OS/2 Boot Manag 51  OnTrack DM6 Aux 94  Amoeba BBT      e3  DOS R/O        

 b  W95 FAT32       52  CP/M            9f  BSD/OS          e4  SpeedStor      

 c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) 53  OnTrack DM6 Aux a0  IBM Thinkpad hi eb  BeOS fs        

 e  W95 FAT16 (LBA) 54  OnTrackDM6      a5  FreeBSD         ee  GPT            

 f  W95 Etendue (LB 55  EZ-Drive        a6  OpenBSD         ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/

10  OPUS            56  Golden Bow      a7  NeXTSTEP        f0  Linux/PA-RISC b

11  Cachée FAT12   5c  Priam Edisk     a8  UFS Darwin      f1  SpeedStor      

12  Compaq diagnost 61  SpeedStor       a9  NetBSD          f4  SpeedStor      

14  Cachée FAT16 < 63  GNU HURD or Sys ab  Amorce Darwin   f2  DOS secondaire 

16  Cachée FAT16   64  Novell Netware  af  HFS / HFS+      fb  VMware VMFS    

17  Cachée HPFS/NT 65  Novell Netware  b7  BSDI fs         fc  VMware VMKCORE 

18  AST SmartSleep  70  DiskSecure Mult b8  BSDI swap       fd  Linux raid auto

1b  Cachée W95 FAT 75  PC/IX           bb  Boot Wizard hid fe  LANstep        

1c  Cachée W95 FAT 80  Minix ancienne  be  Amorce Solaris  ff  BBT            

1e  Cachée W95 FAT

Code Hexa (taper L pour lister les codes): 83

Commande (m pour l'aide): w

La table de partitions a été altérée!

Appel de ioctl() pour relire la table de partitions.

Synchronisation des disques.
```

Et aucun changement ...

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sdf

/dev/sdf:

 Timing cached reads:   12444 MB in  1.99 seconds = 6238.24 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  558 MB in  3.01 seconds = 185.34 MB/sec
```

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ouh putain

```
# mkfs.ext4 -b 4096 -E stride=32 /dev/sdf1 

mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

Étiquette de système de fichiers=

Type de système d'exploitation : Linux

Taille de bloc=4096 (log=2)

Taille de fragment=4096 (log=2)

Stride=32 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks

3055616 i-noeuds, 12211790 blocs

610589 blocs (5.00%) réservés pour le super utilisateur

Premier bloc de données=0

Nombre maximum de blocs du système de fichiers=4294967296

373 groupes de blocs

32768 blocs par groupe, 32768 fragments par groupe

8192 i-noeuds par groupe

Superblocs de secours stockés sur les blocs : 

   32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208, 

   4096000, 7962624, 11239424

Écriture des tables d'i-noeuds : complété                        

Création du journal (32768 blocs) : complété

Écriture des superblocs et de l'information de comptabilité du système de

fichiers : complété

Le système de fichiers sera automatiquement vérifié tous les 23 montages ou

après 180 jours, selon la première éventualité. Utiliser tune2fs -c ou -i

pour écraser la valeur.
```

et apres avoir monter la partition

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdf1:

 Timing cached reads:   12236 MB in  1.99 seconds = 6133.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  778 MB in  3.00 seconds = 258.95 MB/sec
```

j'espere que ca va rester comme ca...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et mainteant en etant sur la gentoo installé sur le ssd j'ai :

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdf1:

 Timing cached reads:   11102 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5563.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  662 MB in  3.00 seconds = 220.55 MB/sec
```

30 MB/sec en moins...

mais bon en repartitionnant dans le but d'aligner la partition j'ai gagné 40 MB/sec environ mais bon je suis toujours loin des 285 Mo/sec maximum annoncé.

comment tester la vitesse d'ecriture d'un disque dur ?

et ca http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noop_scheduler

```
# cat /sys/block/sdf/queue/scheduler

[noop] deadline cfq
```

c'est bien ?

EDIT:

```
# hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdf1:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   512 MB in  2.00 seconds = 255.61 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads:  736 MB in  3.00 seconds = 245.03 MB/sec
```

hum...Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Sun May 16, 2010 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /sys/block/sdf/queue/scheduler
> 
> ...

 

oui

Par contre hdparm -tT c'est pas non plus le top coté benchmark. Faudrait utiliser un outil plus exhaustif.

Pour ce qui est d'arriver à la vitesse annoncée faut aussi prendre en compte le contrôleur sata de ta CM, c'est peut-être lui qui plombe aussi les stats.

Et puis 285Mo/s maximum annoncé par le constructeur j'imagine que c'est sans FS.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon je viens de rajouter errors=remount-ro à mon /etc/fstab car le disque ssd vient de se barrer, et j'avais pu aucune commande... je sais pas pourquoi il s'est démonté...

```
/dev/sdf1     /               ext4            noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro                   0 1
```

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon, mon ssd se fait la male, il se démonte tout seul aléatoirement, et du coup j'ai pu aucune commande

```
Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3.00: cmd e7/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: res 40/00:18:a0:d9:8f/00:00:01:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun  3 13:29:52 genova kernel: ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jun  3 13:29:57 genova kernel: ata3: hard resetting link

Jun  3 13:29:57 genova kernel: ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jun  3 13:29:57 genova kernel: ata3: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Jun  3 13:30:02 genova kernel: ata3: hard resetting link
```

que faire ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

Salut,

en tous cas chez moi tout fonctionne nickel depuis que j'ai fait les modifs. Ce n'était pas exactement le même pb mais je peux t'indiquer les étapes que j'avais suivi :

* MàJ du firmware du SSD

* Un p'tit badblocks en écriture (badblocks -vw /dev/sda) pour remettre le disque à 0 (  :Twisted Evil:  pense aux sauvegardes) et de m'assurer que le disque n'avait aucun soucis par la même occasion

* Partitionnement du disque avec "fdisk -c -u ..." (enfin si je me souviens bien de la commande donnée sur la page 1)

* Formatage des partoche en ext4 tout bête (sans option, mais je pense que c'est préférable d'en mettre)

* Montage dans fstab avec les options suivantes rw,noatime,commit=100,barrier=0,nobh,stripe=128,discard

Et tant que j'y pense avais-tu vérifié que le TRIM fonctionne bien quand tu supprimes un fichier.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

hum tu peux m'expliquer ces 4 options :

```
commit=100

barrier=0

nobh

stripe=128
```

stp ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'avais récupéré ces options dans le post que tu avais mis en lien sur la première page (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6187612.html#6187612), mais c'est vrai qu'après mes tests je ne me suis pas plus penché que ça sur leurs significations  :Embarassed: . Cependant ayant passé un serveur de ReiserFS à ext4 récement, j'ai trouvé quelques explications (sans forcement toutes les comprendre (je ne suis pas encore un expert FS)).

Donc voici ce que j'ai pu trouvé (dans le man de mount (qui est très intéressant)) :

* nobh *man mount wrote:*   

> Do not attach buffer_heads to file pagecache. (Since 2.5.49.)

 Amha, très explicite, surement très intéressant... Cette option est compatible avec ext2, 3 et 4, c'est tout ce que je peux ajouter

* commit=nrsec *man mount wrote:*   

> Sync all data and metadata every nrsec seconds. The default value is 5 seconds. Zero means default.

 Là je comprends un peux mieux, mais pourquoi 100, bonne question. J'suis tombé sur plusieurs forums où ils le mettaient à 100, surement que quelqu'un a dit que 100 c'était pas mal et tout le monde a suivi. Cette option fonctionne également avec ext3.

* barrier=0 / barrier=1 / barrier / nobarrier *man mount wrote:*   

> This enables/disables the use of write barriers in the jbd code.  barrier=0 disables, barrier=1 enables.  This also requires an IO stack which can support barriers, and  if  jbd  gets  an  error  on  a barrier write, it will disable again with a warning.  Write barriers enforce proper on-disk ordering of journal commits, making volatile disk write caches safe to use, at some performance penalty.  If your disks are battery-backed in one way or another, disabling barriers may safely  improve performance.  The mount options "barrier" and "nobarrier" can also be used to enable or disable barriers, for consistency with other ext4 mount options.
> 
> The ext4 filesystem enables write barriers by default.

 Là encore je comprends pas grand chose mais les informations que j'ai mises en gras me semble assez explicite. Pour info cette option existe depuis ext3 mais était désactivée par défaut.

* stripe=n *man mount wrote:*   

> Number of filesystem blocks that mballoc will try to use for allocation size and alignment. For RAID5/6 systems this should be the number of data disks * RAID chunk size in filesystem blocks.

 Voici une nouvelle option qui est apparue avec ext4. Pourquoi 128 ? Aucune idée. Sur mon serveur en RAID5, j'ai donc suivi ce qui est marqué en le mettant à 192 (3 disques ayant un chunk de 64K).

* discard

Là j'ai rien trouvé.

Voilà, désolé, j'suis pas sûr que ça t'aide beaucoup a résoudre le mistère des options de montage du fstab. Je sais juste que ça m'a permi de faire foncitonner le TRIM, même si la moitié des options sont peut-être inûtiles.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

discard ça active le TRIM sur les disque dur ssd  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> discard ça active le TRIM sur les disque dur ssd 

 

Bah voilà la seule option utile  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## El_Goretto

barrier, c'est pas le truc qu'ils ont ajouté après les première pertes de données suite au passage en stable de ext4?

----------

